# Ornamentalism FOTD - Trend palette and Tassle l/s



## SugarAsh182 (Oct 23, 2005)

So I'm soooo happy with my holiday purchases 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I got Tassle l/s, Luxuriate l/g, Olive/Trend eye palette, and Pearlette pearlizer.

I was gonna wear the glitz gloss over the red l/s, but I'm actually going out to dinner like this, so I thought it would be too much! I'll do another FOTD tomorrow with the brighter colors in the palette.

Face: MAC NW30 concealer, MAC Pearlette pearlizer

Lips: MAC Tassle l/s

Eyes: MAC Ginger Soft, Satin Taupe, Pearl of the Earth, Blacktied, Maybelline Illegal Lengths mascara

Luxuriate on lips:










FOTD:















So this l/s is not as orange as it looks in this pic! It's a very true blue-based red, more like the last pic! I dunno why it looks like this in this pic :-/ Lighting perhaps.


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 23, 2005)

Beautiful as always!!  How are you liking the Pearlizer?  Do you love it?  I haven't gotten to MAC to play with it and see what I think yet...


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Oct 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* 
_Beautiful as always!!  How are you liking the Pearlizer?  Do you love it?  I haven't gotten to MAC to play with it and see what I think yet..._

 
Thanks! I looove it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love pearlizers in general though. I only got one because I'm saving for skinfinishes. This one seems really versatile!


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 23, 2005)

I've got New Vegas, Shimpagne, and Stereo Rose, and honestly, they are SOOO worth it!!  I love mine!! Esp NV and Stereo rose...


----------



## exodus (Oct 23, 2005)

Luxuriate looks GORGEOUS! Thank goodness I ordered it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I ordered the olive palette as well, and can't wait for it to arrive! The colours look so beautiful. I can't wait for your other FOTD with the brighter colours


----------



## iheartfelix (Oct 23, 2005)

wow, luxuriate looks so gorgeous on you!


----------



## user2 (Oct 23, 2005)

I looooooooooove the last pic! :loveya:

Ha can you believe it? I listed Luxuriate l/g on my "Have to have it from Ornamentalism!"-list but now I want it even more! I'll buy it definitely now!!

But you awesom like always!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 23, 2005)

The lips look great.


----------



## Joke (Oct 23, 2005)

Gorgeous! Really gorgeous! You really look like a movie star!


----------



## pinklemonade (Oct 23, 2005)

absolutely gorgeous!! - As Always!!!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks so much everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm thinking that I might need Adventurous too though :-/


----------



## Bianca (Oct 23, 2005)

You did a great job, I love it!


----------



## user3 (Oct 23, 2005)

I love both of them!


----------



## Glitziegal (Oct 23, 2005)

This is the palette I am most fancying and you have just convinced me.
Loving the lip colours on you too.......although saying that.  Everything looks good on you!!!


----------



## user4 (Oct 23, 2005)

loveit... i was actually thinkin about that eye combo for work tomorrow... haha!


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Oct 23, 2005)

whoa at the lips in the sixth.


----------



## Monique_sl (Oct 23, 2005)

The colour MAC Tassle on your lips is sooo soooo great!!!

I do remember some posts about Russian Red l/s in the past, those made also great combinations.

My advice my dear:  Buy some extra MAC Tassle / Russian Red and use it ;-)
It looks very good on you, offcoarse showing us the result is nice


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Oct 23, 2005)

Thank you so much everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you think it's too bright of a red on me? :-/


----------



## Monique_sl (Oct 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SugarAsh182* 
_Do you think it's too bright of a red on me? :-/_

 
Absolutely not !!!

Quote of my previous reply
"My advice my dear: Buy some extra MAC Tassle / Russian Red and use it ;-)
It looks very good on you, offcoarse showing us the result is nice "


----------



## midnightlouise (Oct 24, 2005)

*note to self* must have luxuriate! You look awesome as always!


----------



## Heather_Rae (Oct 25, 2005)

Gorgeous, as always.  =-)


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 25, 2005)

ur so beautiful ash! those red lips are SEX!!!


----------



## diorgirl (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow Red!!


----------



## breathless (Oct 28, 2005)

i'm getting the olive palette. i'm so excited! i have to order it online though. 
this look is very beautiful!


----------



## Cleopatra (Oct 28, 2005)

Ash you always look gawjus in your FOTD's and this is no exception. 

I can't wait to purchase the Trent palette


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 5, 2006)

like it


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 5, 2006)

I love the lips!


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Feb 5, 2006)

i love the lips!


----------



## KJam (Feb 6, 2006)

so pretty!


----------



## Ms. Z (May 11, 2006)

All of the pictures look wonderful!  This red l/s is amazing on you (Tassle looks so much darker in the tube).


----------



## Luxurious (May 12, 2006)

very pretty


----------

